# weird



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

okay so ive noticed something on my female albino mouse its face has a mohawk all the way to its ears and if i look at the fine hairs their actually curly any advise ould be great oh and i dont have a pic sorry


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

with out a pic it would be hard to tell what it is, there are curly coated mice
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/SHA.html


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i thought she looked alot like my male blue satin half rex, but i thought that it was just the way i was looking at her idk but thanks


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

She might be a Texel. I had an Angora with a mohawk. The longer hairs stick up funny and gave him a mo, lol.

Here's Moe(named because of his mohawk):


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

not the color but the hair looks alot like mine but mine if you ever seen a geunia pig with like a mohawk kinda thing and its very deffined mine is like yours but the mohawk is more deffined but that looks alot like mine


----------

